# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Protein Cookies With Oats and Peanutbutter

## GEOZN8

Protein Cookies with Oats and Peanut butter. By myself.

• 130 γρ Whey Πρωτεΐνη Σοκολάτα.
• 120 γρ Μπανάνα. 
• 40 γρ μελι.
• 90 γρ Φυστίκοβουτηρο Τραγανό
• 90 γρ Βρώμη. 
• 50-70  ml γάλα.
• 1 αυγό (Προαιρετικό)
• 5 γρ Κανέλλα Κευλανης.

Μια ωραία συνταγή που μόλις έκανα.

Ανακατεύουμε τα υλικά μας ελαφριά όλα μαζί όχι πάρα πολύ ελαφριά. Πλάθουμε τα μπισκότα αφού τα χωρίσουμε σε ίσα μέρη, και τα βάζουμε σε ένα ταψί με λαδόκολλα και τα ψήνουμε στον αέρα και αντιστάσεις σε προθέρμασμενο φούρνο στους 180C για 8΄ μέχρι να ψηθούν.  :01. Razz: 

Τα Υλικά είναι για 9 μπισκότα των 50γρ το ένα.
Τα Μακρο θρεπτικά στοιχεία είναι τα εξής :
Όλα μαζί τα 9 Cookies είναι 1671 kcal.
Το 1 Cookie 186 kcal : Protein 15,5. Carb 15,5. Fat 7.

----------


## beefmeup

μαλακα η τραγανα βγαινουν αυτα, man?
η εχει να κανει με το ψησιμο?

----------


## GEOZN8

Τα συγκεκριμένα είναι μέτρια προς σκληρά. Έχω φτιάξει και πολύ ποιο μαλακά και ποιο σκληρά. Σε αυτά εγώ δεν έβαλα επίτηδες αυγό ούτε baking powder. Ειναι θέμα αναλογιών έχω κι άλλες συνταγές ασχολούμαι συχνά.
Για κάποιο λόγο δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω εικόνες που έχω παίζει ρόλο η ανάλυση , η κάτι άλλο ??

----------


## beefmeup

αν θυμαμαι καλα υπαρχει ενα οριο 2ΜΒ ανα φωτογραφια..

----------


## GEOZN8

Μάλλον αυτό θα ήταν για να ξαναδώ μία. Ελπίζω να σας αρέσουν.

----------


## strong(er)

:03. Thumb up: καλοφαγωτα λοιπόν

----------


## NASSER

Πολύ ωραία η συνταγή! Τα τελικά συστατικά είναι ικανοποιητικά. Ελπίζω καισε γεύση να είναι καλά.

----------


## GEOZN8

Βασικά θέλει φαντασία και λίγο χρόνο στην κουζίνα. Βλέπω από λάθος γράφει 2 φορές 120 γρ μπανάνα από λάθος. Αν μπορεί κάποιος mod να γράψει 40γρ μέλι!! Και επειδή έχω κάνει πολλούς συνδιασμους αυτός πλάθετε και ωραία στο ταψί να τα κάνετε όπως θέλετε, πολύ σημαντικό κιαυτο. Σίγουρα είναι νόστιμα και ποιοτικά και σούπερ χορταστικά. Και για όποιον θέλει να τα κάνει και ποιο γλυκά προσθέτει έξτρα γλυκαντικό Stevia Ζαχαρίνη κλπ σκόνη στο μίγμα η και έξτρα μέλι!! Καλή προσπάθεια σε όλους.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ωραια φαινονται ,καλοφαγωτα.
Ρολο παιζει επειδη ειναι σνακ ,να μπορουν να μεταφερονται πχ στη δουλεια διατηρωντας τη συνοχη τους χωρις να διαλυονται.

----------


## GEOZN8

Βλέπω γράφει 2 φορές 120 γρ μπανάνα από λάθος. Αν μπορεί κάποιος mod να το αλλάξει και να βάλει 40γρ μέλι για να είναι σωστά τα υλικά !! Είναι σνακ που δεν διαλύεται δεν σπάει δεν είναι πέτρα αλλά είναι εξίσου μαλακό τόσο όσο χρειάζεται!!  :01. Razz:

----------

